# Requirements for US TV to work?



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a Samsung 40" LED 2011 television that has an ATSC/Clear QAM TV tuner. I will subscribe to Etisalat eLife. 

Please let me know what I need for this to work in Dubai. Also, where I can buy it - preferably in a store but could go online if necessary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

EricaP said:


> I have a Samsung 40" LED 2011 television that has an ATSC/Clear QAM TV tuner. I will subscribe to Etisalat eLife.
> 
> Please let me know what I need for this to work in Dubai. Also, where I can buy it - preferably in a store but could go online if necessary?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From what I understand you are looking to know how to get the Etisalat eLife package to work on your TV. 

Well for that the Tuner is not needed, you will get a cable box from Etisalat which would be hooked up to your TV via the HDMI connection port. There is no issue with PAL or NTSC when connecting via HDMI. It works pretty much the same way it does in the U.S (you get the cable box from comcast or uverse etc and just hook it up to the TV). 

Also you cannot buy the Etisalat cable box outside anywhere, the Etisalat techinicians bring it along with them and set it up.


----------



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

That is great news! Then I suppose I will just need the step down transformer to go from 220V to 110V. 

Anybody know where to purchase a transformer that can handle 150W TV? ACE Hardware in Al Quoz said they haven't been getting them in stock when the requirement to three prongs took effect. 



saraswat said:


> Well for that the Tuner is not needed, you will get a cable box from Etisalat which would be hooked up to your TV via the HDMI connection port. There is no issue with PAL or NTSC when connecting via HDMI. It works pretty much the same way it does in the U.S (you get the cable box from comcast or uverse etc and just hook it up to the TV).
> QUOTE]


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

EricaP said:


> That is great news! Then I suppose I will just need the step down transformer to go from 220V to 110V. Anybody know where to purchase a transformer that can handle 150W TV? ACE Hardware in Al Quoz said they haven't been getting them in stock when the requirement to three prongs took effect.


 Could you order on line or get someone to send you one from the US?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

EricaP said:


> That is great news! Then I suppose I will just need the step down transformer to go from 220V to 110V.


Check your TV, might be that it works on 110-220V and 50/60 Hz.

Why did you bother bringing a 40" TV from the US anyway?


----------



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

Unfortunately it only works on 110V and 60 Hz.

Why do any of us bother doing anything 



Byja said:


> Check your TV, might be that it works on 110-220V and 50/60 Hz.
> 
> Why did you bother bringing a 40" TV from the US anyway?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

You will need a step up voltage converter, ideally a transformer with plenty of wattage that will not blow your TV up. Something below is quite sturdy and similar to what I have (mine costs ~ $100) and I dedicate this specifically to hook up to the TV only. 

ACE had carried the larger transformers in the past but now only carry the miniature step up/step down converters for travels. You can try electrical stores in Deira, but to be honest, much easier to order it from the States. We bought ours to bring along with the TV. But with all these hassles and additional expenses, perhaps might want to consider getting a new TV during DSF 

Forgot to mention that you could give Dragonmart a try, plenty of electrical stores there. 

110V to 220V Step Up | eBay

Cheers!


----------

